# Paradigms new pcs series in wall subs



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

It has taken me sometime, to get into, in wall speakers, subs, etc. Not until recently, did I finally put my opinions and predujices aside, and really listen and investigate these products.

Paradigm, one of the best around speaker manufacturers in the industry, in price performance ratio, has designed a superb in wall subwoofer.


Paradigm's New PCS Series Architectural Subwoofers
By: HomeTheaterReview.com 
Category: In-wall Speaker News, News, Subwoofer News 
Resources & Links: Anthem , In-wall Speakers , Paradigm , Subwoofers 


April 7, 2009 
Email To a Friend | Print Page | Adjust Font Size: 

Get the Home Theater Review Weekly Newsletter... 
Email Address: *Required 



Email Marketing by VerticalResponse Paradigm recently added two new in-wall subwoofers--its first-ever entries in the category--to its expanding line of custom install music and home theater solutions. Paradigm's new PCS Series Subwoofers line consists of the PCS-80R, an in-ceiling model with a round footprint, and the PCS-80SQ, an in-wall model with a square footprint. Not much bigger than a spotlight, they are the world's most powerful eight-inch in-wall/in-ceiling subwoofers. Clean, clear, accurate bass reproduction is achieved through a combination of industry-leading driver technology, the most rigid chassis and mounting bracket systems on the market, and superior power provided by the matching Paradigm X-Series subwoofer amplifiers (sold separately).

Paradigm's PCS Series bring a new level of performance to entry-level in-wall subwoofers, whose less-than-audiophile grade performance to date is based on a reputation for degrading bass performance when placed in inherently resonance-laden walls and ceilings. Paradigm has addressed this problem, and all other potential performance issues, head-on with its proprietary design techniques. The results are affordable, compact, easy-to-install solutions that set the standard for bass performance in their class. 

"If you're implementing an in-wall audio system, you no longer need to accept poor bass performance from in-wall subwoofers," said Paradigm Marketing Manager Mark Aling. "We spent considerable time testing and tweaking our PCS Series subwoofers to eliminate the typical problems associated with this category. We encourage installers and consumers to witness the results. These products will change the way you think about architectural subwoofers, especially at the entry level."

The mounting systems for the new PCS Series Subwoofers essentially remove the wall and its undesirable effects from the sonic equation. The combination of die-cast and GRIP™ (Glass-Reinforced Injection-Molded Polymer) chassis and mounting brackets effectively eliminate dreaded "wall effects." Both systems increase wall rigidity by sandwiching and strengthening the area around the mounting hole, thus removing unwanted resonances and standing waves. For those who don't want to install directly into the wall or ceiling, both subwoofers offer an optional Paradigm Backbox (sold separately).

To distribute bass more uniformly and to further reduce their already low levels of distortion, PCS Series Subwoofers are designed to be used in pairs. To bring performance to an even higher level, four PCS subs can be installed. Multi-sub applications are powered by the Paradigm® Ultra-Class-D™ X-300 subwoofer amplifier. With 900 watts of Dynamic Peak Power and 300 watts Sustained RMS, the X-300 is designed to drive up to four PCS subwoofers. With Paradigm's proprietary Digital Signal Processing (DSP) design and EQ settings to match cavity size or optional backbox, the X-300 coaxes every ounce of high-performance out of the PCS subwoofers.

Need to keep the wall completely free of speakers? The PCS-80R in-ceiling subwoofers are the answer--the perfect complement to a Paradigm Guided Soundfield in-ceiling theater speaker system. The PCS-80R subwoofer, which perfectly matches the footprint of the Guided Soundfield™ front, center and surround/rear in-ceiling speakers, provides all of the output of a powerful Paradigm subwoofer system while remaining completely out of sight. And since bass frequencies are non-directional as they go lower, no matter which way you position the PCS-80R with its rotating driver chassis, it won't affect the stereo image of your front speakers or the soundstage of your multichannel speaker system.

PCS Series Subwoofers feature high-power voice coil assemblies, mineral-filled polypropylene cones and powerful magnet assemblies with symmetrical focused field geometry. The products will ship in Q1 2009, with pricing TBD.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...pcs_series_architectural_subwoofers003363.php


----------

